# Problème sur iBook G4 (Disque dur?)



## GeRo- (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà je vous expose la situation : 
_J'ai un iBook G4 de 30 Go, acheté il y a maintenant quelques années (7 ans environ), qui commence a poser pas mal de problèmes. Avant de le jeter & d'en racheter un neuf je pense qu'il serait bon d'essayer de le réparer puisque je n'ai pas les moyens de faire des folies... 

Il y a maintenant 3-4 mois j'ai reformaté mon iBook car il ramait vraiment a force d'être surchargé. Suite à a ce formatage, il tournait impeccable, aucun soucis. Puis une ou deux semaines après les ennuis ont commencés ; le mac s'est mit à ramer violemment (15 minutes pour lancer firefox) & à avoir des bugs en tout genre... Après ça j'ai réparé en utilisant le disque d'installation et en faisant une réparation des permissions & du disque. Les bugs ayant disparu j'étais heureux. 
Mais voilà, depuis 2 jours il faisait un bruit vraiment bizarre, comme un disque qui frotte.. & aujourd'hui il a planté et n'a plus voulu démarrer... Maintenant il bug pour un rien lorsqu'il arrive à démarrer etc... _

Je pense que c'est le disque dur qui foire malheureusement vu le bruit & les bugs. Pensez vous que celui puisse se réparer pas trop difficilement ? & pour combien ? 

Je vous remercie pour votre attention à mon problème.
Bonne journée.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est sûrement le disque dur, tu peut démonter l'ibook, avec le tutorial de powerbook.fr et changer le disque toi même il e faut un disque dur 2.5" IDE, tu peut mettre 160 Go maxi je crois car il existe pas au dessus en IDE, mais fait quand même un reset PAM et PMU

Voila


----------



## guitou.net (11 Janvier 2010)

en IDE on va jusqu'à 320 en passant par 250, de toute façon si on passe les 128, pas de problèmes pour grimper.
moi j'ai deux WD, 250 interne et 320 externe en attendant de monter le 320 en interne.
power book alu 17" 1,67 ghz de 2007, 2 go de ram, 250 de disque
à + et bonne année à tous
guitou.net


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2010)

detail
oldmac parle de reset pRam

 ( il doit manquer... d'R)


 sinon pour le reste ca sent un DD en fin de vie : sauvegarder vite car ca peut claquer à tout moment


----------



## guitou.net (11 Janvier 2010)

WESTERN DIGITAL  Disque Dur Interne 2.5'' 320 Go 8 Mo 5400 tr/min - SATA II - Bulk - Scorpio blue - WD3200BEVT
moins de 50 euros pendant les soldes ......


----------



## tsss (11 Janvier 2010)

guitou.net a dit:


> WESTERN DIGITAL  Disque Dur Interne 2.5'' 320 Go 8 Mo 5400 tr/min - SATA II - Bulk - Scorpio blue - WD3200BEVT
> moins de 50 euros pendant les soldes ......



Bien bien, GeRo-, un petit conseil sois très prudent et patient lors du démontage de ton Ibook surtout pour la partie démontage du topcase ou il y a 3 petits connecteurs très sensibles, le mien n'a plus de son depuis le changement de disque :/


----------



## GeRo- (11 Janvier 2010)

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses !  

Donc j'pense démonter l'iBook & remettre un disque dur neuf dedans dès que je récup' tout ça... 

Vous avez un ordre de prix pour un disque dur de 120 Go environ ? 

Je vous remercie encore ! 
Bonne journée.

EDIT : petite précision : mon iBook est un PowerPC de 2003, pour le disque dur si vous avez des noms (liens par MP ?) je suis preneur. 
& savez vous quelle est la puissance max d'une barrette de ram pour un iBook comme ça?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## tsss (11 Janvier 2010)

Va voir par ici, tu auras la liste des modules de mémoire compatible avec ton ibook  penses bien que tu ne pourras mettre qu'un seul module de mémoire ! donc prends direct 1go.
Pour ton disque dur c'est par là.


----------



## GeRo- (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse ! 

A priori pour la ram j'ai trouvé ca serait une SO-DIMM 1Go PC2700, vous pensez que ça conviendrait ? 


Pour le disque dur je ne me souviens pas du tout de l'interface, je vais attendre d'avoir la machine sous les yeux, mais vous pensez qu'il existe des 120 Go ? 

Encore merci pour votre aide. 
Bonne journée.


----------



## tsss (12 Janvier 2010)

GeRo- a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse !
> 
> A priori pour la ram j'ai trouvé ca serait une SO-DIMM 1Go PC2700, vous pensez que ça conviendrait ?
> 
> ...



oui pour la ram, pour le disque dur c'est du IDE et sur le site que je t'ai indiqué il y la réponse à ta question, du 160, du 250 . youpi quoi !!


----------



## GeRo- (12 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> oui pour la ram, pour le disque dur c'est du IDE et sur le site que je t'ai indiqué il y la réponse à ta question, du 160, du 250 . youpi quoi !!


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## tsss (12 Janvier 2010)

GeRo- a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !



pas de soucis, tiens nous au jus !


----------



## GeRo- (13 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> pas de soucis, tiens nous au jus !


Alors j'ai cherché et j'pense avoir trouvé les composants : 
Pour la ram : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26...o-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-10-ans.html
Pour le DD : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/65...int-m5-ide-25-5400t-8-mo-interne-hm160hc.html

Apparemment ils sont compatibles avec le iBook G4 donc parfait. 
Je récupère l'ordinateur ce weekend car il est chez ma copine, & je me mets aux réparations par la suite. 

Vous avez des avis sur les deux composants que j'ai sélectionné ? 

J'ai hâte de me mettre à la réparation, j'ai encore jamais ouvert d'iBook. Est ce que changer le disque dur est compliqué ? J'ai des notions sur les composants d'un PC mais très peu sur ceux du mac (beaucoup plus rare qu'ils tombent en rade... )...


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Janvier 2010)

Changer le disue dur est pas bien diffcile, juste faire attention au vis

Pour le DD et la RAM c'est ok (mais bon macway c'est trop abuser le prix)

Autent de chance que ça tombe en panne sur pc ou mac


----------



## GeRo- (13 Janvier 2010)

Merci. 

Pour le moment ça rentre dans mes prix et j'suis sur d'avoir une garantie donc bon, tant pis si c'abusé j'vais prendre là dessus... 

Et perso j'ai eu pas mal de pannes sur mon PC, tandis que le mac il a rarement eu des problèmes... Fin après c'pas la même chose.  

Merci encore pour ta réponse.


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Janvier 2010)

Gero pur les pannes iddentiques et le taux de chance ça vaut seulement pour le disque dyr et la ram (vue que c'est la même sur pc et mac)


----------



## didgar (17 Janvier 2010)

Salut !



GeRo- a dit:


> Pour le DD : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/65...int-m5-ide-25-5400t-8-mo-interne-hm160hc.html



Pour le DD tu as le même en vente sur ce site pour un peux moins cher ... ça te paie une partie du port  

J'ai ce disque dans mon Titanium 550 depuis 4 mois et pas de souci pour le moment.

Bonne bidouille.

A+

Didier


----------



## GeRo- (20 Janvier 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> Pour le DD tu as le même en vente sur ce site pour un peux moins cher ... ça te paie une partie du port
> 
> J'ai ce disque dans mon Titanium 550 depuis 4 mois et pas de souci pour le moment.
> ...


Merci pour l'info mais j'ai préféré faire une commande des deux directement sur Macway, ça m'évitait des FDP en plus. 

Alors pour les news : j'ai récup l'iBook, et j'ai reçu le DD & la ram aujourd'hui, j'vais donc me mettre au démontage & à la réparation.


----------



## tsss (20 Janvier 2010)

GeRo- a dit:


> ... j'vais donc me mettre au démontage & à la réparation.



Bon courage !!!! 
tiens nous au jus.


----------

